# battling error 0x80080005



## NoVirusThx (Nov 16, 2013)

Ok, first off, my name is matt:up:. I've been trying to get the WindowsActivationUpdate.exe for Genuine Windows up and working. However, this error is preventing it from completing:down:. Also,not til recently did I find out that error 0x80080005 could cause other major problems. I found that I could do a system restore to fix it. I used PcCleaner like a year or 2 ago, so I thought the restore points from it was still on my comp. well I couldn't have been more wrong. No restore points and the error still occurs! 
How do I solve this dilemma? 
Also, here is my sysinfo.

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 900 @ 2.20GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 10
Processor Count: 1
RAM: 2936 Mb
Graphics Card: Mobile Intel(R) 4 Series Express Chipset Family, 1340 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 227772 MB, Free - 200078 MB;
Motherboard: TOSHIBA, NBWAA
Antivirus: Kingsoft Antivirus: realtime protection: enabled


----------

